# Are you using a BOSS HTX? Opinions?



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

Thinking about getting a 7' 6" HTX for light residential use on 2017 Chevy Colorado 4x4.
Just wondering if anyone using this plow has some feedback on it.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have one on a 99 ram 1500. It's certainly a tough little plow. The only thing I think is odd and they may have fixed it by now but, the light tower is the same size as my 9 ft blade so on a smaller truck they stick up quite a bit above the hood. But that's just me being picky. I think they got it rite, generally it's on lighter trucks and it's a beefy plow so it's held up ok over 3 years.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The HTX has been out for 3 years? I could have sworn they were just released last year.


----------

